# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Unser aller Aussagen werden verbindlicher!

## Holger

Hallo!

Wie schon in einem meiner letzten Beiträge angeklungen haben die Forenbetreiber ein gewisses Interesse an den Diskussionsbeiträgen, da ihr Zusammenspiel das Werk "Prostatakrebs-Diskussionsforum" ausmacht.

Leider wird in letzer Zeit vermehrt nachträglich an alten Beiträgen gefeilt. Sei es der derzeitige Fall einer Löschung sämtlicher Beiträge eines Benutzers im Zusammenhang mit seinem künftigen Fernbleiben (i. Ü. nicht der Erste, den dieses Forum erlebt) oder Beiträge, die von den Autoren einige Zeit nach dem Abfassen (aus welchem Grund auch immer) wieder gelöscht wurden. 

*Künftig wird es die permanente Hoheit über die eigenen Beiträge nicht mehr geben.*

Es gilt das uralte Prinzip

_"Vor Inbetriebnahme des Mundwerks (bzw. der Tippmechanik) Gehirn einschalten!"_

Beiträge können künftig zwecks Korrekturlesens nach dem Abfassen noch kurze Zeit verändert werden; danach werden sie eingefroren.

Löschungen und Änderungen können dann nur noch durch Kontakt und nach Ermessen der Betreiber stattfinden. Wobei hier auch schon klar gesagt sei, dass wir das nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen durchführen werden.

Viele Grüße

Holger

----------

